# TWD new season premier



## Dakine (Sep 4, 2012)

interesting to see that they didnt pick up from exactly the same location, thats cool tho

they're using fabricated silencers, i think Rick's is a maglite flashlight body?

a shameful waste of ammo to take the prison yard. kill them all through the fence... what are they thinking? (obviously that scene was purely to show them using the guns)


----------



## katen (Aug 25, 2012)

We said the same thing about wasting the ammo! Very stupid! Also thought it was a mistake for them to take Morgan with them while they cleared other cell blocks. He was or is defiantly needed back with the women.

Gesh...can ya tell it's my favorite show lol


----------



## katen (Aug 25, 2012)

katen said:


> We said the same thing about wasting the ammo! Very stupid! Also thought it was a mistake for them to take Morgan with them while they cleared other cell blocks. He was or is defiantly needed back with the women.
> 
> Gesh...can ya tell it's my favorite show lol


Hershel...not Morgan dang auto correct on this phone does the weirdest things!


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

I liked the fabricated suppressors, I am certain that was added due to comments from viewers. Probably the same about how much shooting there was. I know last year there were more than one fan comment on AMC's TWD website about both. I was a little surprised about how the son was set free in the house with a gun to do some search & destroy (which he did), but I suppose you grow up fast after a zombie apocalypse. 

The prison thing is going to be interesting, but you can tell it was made for TV and they are not using a real prison or jail.


----------



## valannb22 (Jan 6, 2012)

Fans of the comic, looks like Hershel is taking Dale's place. Wonder how close they're going to play that out? Seems kind of unlikely. 

Carl is probably running around by himself because they all got sick of trying to keep him in the damn house 

They were talking about the prison on the Talking Dead after the show. It is a set that they made in one of the studios.


----------



## EarlyPrepper (Aug 28, 2012)

Hershel is now crippled, which is an impediment to the group. Won't end well for him, I am sure. Clearing the yard was needed, but the ammo depletion was not necessary. TV for ya. I also liked the time elapse, winter has passed. Makes for good watching, I love it.


----------



## urbanprepper (May 15, 2012)

I didn't like how when the passed "dead" bodies in the jail, they didn't bash skulls in. Woulda saved Herschels leg, and possibly kept a safe retreat passage


----------



## valannb22 (Jan 6, 2012)

That is what happened to Dale in the comic series, so like I posted earlier looks like they are putting Hershel in the spot of Dale. Also, Darryl was not in the comics but they are putting him in the spot of Tyrese from the comic for the most part. I kind of hope not, if Darryl goes the same way as Tyrese I'm going to be sooooo pissed! I couldn't believe it when they killed off Dale, he was a huge part in the comics.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

Check out this website for lots of TWD info.

http://walkingdead.wikia.com/wiki/The_Walking_Dead_Wiki


----------

